# Does That Dry Mode On The Ac Really Work



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

We are camping it is raining and we just finished breakfest and with all the cooking and the rain all the windows are fogged up. I tried running the dry mode and it does not seen to do much just cools down the trailer. Maybe I'm not running it long enough??? I'm not a very waitful person, yes waitful is a work I invented to discribe myself, after 20 years in the Air Force waiting I find that now as a civilian im not very waitful


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

We get a fair amount of condensation during the colder months, and I have used the Dry feature of the A/C unit and have noticed that it does take a long time before any changes are seen WRT the moisture on the windows. I do not think it ever did completely remove the moisture, but it did help. I was going to take a humidistat with us some time to monitor the moisture level with the A/C running and see what difference it makes.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Bill...

when i was working that DRY MODE issue with Carrier a couple of years ago they sort of just told me that it was a good idea that they had that just didn't seem to work as well as they thought...

also the range of humidity that it operates in is pretty narrow -- not to dry -- not to wet ...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I've never attempted to even try ours, as we don't have power when we camp. If the Outback get a bit humid, we open the doors and let in some fresh air. Worse case, just keep an eye on the windows...they will tell you (by the condensation) when it is too humid.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Just break out the hair dryer...works on the bathroom mirror at home!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Just break out the hair dryer...works on the bathroom mirror at home!


Good idea Dawn, I will try that tomorrow only seem to have the problem after cooking. Thanks


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Ghosty said:


> Bill...
> 
> when i was working that DRY MODE issue with Carrier a couple of years ago they sort of just told me that it was a good idea that they had that just didn't seem to work as well as they thought...
> 
> also the range of humidity that it operates in is pretty narrow -- not to dry -- not to wet ...


Good info, now I feel better sense it was not doing a lot in my trailer We were getting to cold and had to give up. Hey if you still want to try to do the Ham radio thing let me know it should be clear here tomorrow so will setup the HF rig and see if I can make a few contacts. Wes (W Podboy)from our group expressed an interest and another ham from the rv/ham forum want to try also. With any luck the bands will be OK. Anyway how is the camping going?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Just break out the hair dryer...works on the bathroom mirror at home!


Hair Dryer....camping? Eh?


----------



## rmeyer (Sep 28, 2006)

We are camping at the coast right now. It was kind of warm and humid in the camper yesterday, so I turned on the dry mode AC. I have a cheap humidistat and it was at 74% humidity. After about four hours of running the AC in the dry mode, it lowered the humidity to 68%. It wasn't a significant amount, but it did lower it some. Would have probably lowered it the same just turning on the regular AC. We have used it before with about the same results.

We bought a small dehimidifier to put in the bathroom. It keeps the towels dry, but that is about it. Otherwise we just crack the roof vents and crack a window open. That works better than anything else. Cooking with the propane and using the heater which burns propane also produces a lot of moisture. Sometimes it is just hard to control.

There are whole threads here about dehimidifiers, just do a search.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

We use our dry mode all of the time. I find the the A/C cools the trailer way too much...Mind you when we were in ky the a/c was on all of the time.

Thor


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Hmmm. I've tried it a few times and couldn't tell the difference between that and a/c. The times when I wanted to use it were when I needed to take out humidity without cooling off the air. I think dehumidifiers accomplish that by heating the air back up afterward, and there ain't no heater in my unit.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Just break out the hair dryer...works on the bathroom mirror at home!


The hair dryer worked like a champ had the windows clear in no time at all.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

N7OQ said:


> Just break out the hair dryer...works on the bathroom mirror at home!


The hair dryer worked like a champ had the windows clear in no time at all.
[/quote]
LOL! Glad to hear that my girly idea worked!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I simply keep the roof vents open all of the time (with MaxAir covers over them) to allow air exchange. I have never had a problem with excessive condensation within our unit while camping.


----------

